# Homemade Bandsaw



## nmacdonald (Jan 13, 2012)

Not sure if anyone has ever been to woodgears.ca ......

The guy has some pretty interesting stuff on his site, including this homebuilt bandsaw which is pretty neat http://woodgears.ca/bandsaw/homemade.html


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

old news at woodnet, bt3central and SMC.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*here also, WWT*



toolguy1000 said:


> old news at woodnet, bt3central and SMC.


This company used to make kit from which you could make the entire tool. The arbor and wheels and bearings were options but you built the housings if I remember.
http://gilliom-gil-bilt-tool-hunter.blogspot.com/


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

Years ago I bought plans for a Gilliom band saw. I never got around to building one until a few years back. 

I found the design while clean looking had a good deal of flex and needed additional support. My saw is a the 12 inch model and I built it for metal cutting. I use it all of the time. Since I do some machining I made all of my own bearing and blade supports. I bought my tires from Carter. I think the use of inner tubes has merit.

I did make a number of changes to the original design. I enjoyed building the project. I may have already posted these pictures, if so sorry, if not enjoy.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*very cool!*

If anyone else has built one post it up! :yes:


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

50+ years ago, my dad, had his Dad's shopmade band saw. The wheels official Soap Box Derby wheels. They had solid rubber tires about 1" thick, and tapered from about 1" wide at the rim, to about 1/2" at the edge. He somehow trimmed the tires down, untill the width was about 3/4" for the blade to ride on. 
That's about all I remember about it.


----------

